# Red lump on hind paw



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

I just noticed a red lump/ bald, on Daisy's hind paw. She was laying on the sofa when I just happened to see it. The vet has no openings until Sunday afternoon. This looks weird, almost waxy. 

I can move it around so it appears to be only in the skin but it's raised and the size of a nickel.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

cutaneous histiocytoma? These classic "button tumors" appear as solitary, smooth, pink, raised nodules that are generally covered by alopecic skin, or they may be ulcerated. They are freely movable. Although a common neoplasm, histiocytomas are not always easy to diagnose histologically and can be confused with granulomatous inflammation, mast cell tumors, plasmacytomas, and cutaneous lymphosarcomas. Canine histiocytomas should be considered benign, and most resolve spontaneously within 2–3 mo without treatment.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

Can this be? It looks smaller already! These spots can heal quickly or take a couple of months. I pushed the hair back to make sure and instead of a nickel, it's dime sized. God is good!


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

Heading to the vet this afternoon to have her confirm what I suspect this to be. I read it can take quite a while but will heal by itself as long as it's not torn open, etc.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

Okay. Doc thinks it's a histiocytoma but for safety's sake, we did a needle biopsy. I'll get the results late next week. She said these are the most common round cell tumors in young dogs and she's not concerned and left it up to me. I chose to go ahead and pay for the biopsy.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Hope everything comes back a-okay.


----------



## dianetavegia (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks. Me too. She feels sure it's not cancer but ...... just to be sure! She offered me the option of waiting 3 weeks to see if it healed on its own.


----------

